# At what age...



## ashg (Feb 11, 2015)

At what age did you start thinking about retirement communities?
At what age did you start researching retirement communities?
At what age did you move into a retirement community?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

never
never
never

Welcome to the forums, but you really should introduce yourself at Introductions so others will get to know you are here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

ashg said:


> At what age did you start thinking about retirement communities?
> At what age did you start researching retirement communities?
> At what age did you move into a retirement community?



I think it's an individuals decision/thoughts  Everyone is different, at least that's how it seems to me ashg.  Welcome to Senior Forums, lots of folks to talk to, lots of opinions, lots of different experiences.  Denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

Never. Not my cuppa tea.


----------



## Lady (Feb 12, 2015)

Not given it any thought.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm only 73. No reason to even think about retirement communities yet.


----------



## PeriwinkleBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

ashg said:


> At what age did you start thinking about retirement communities?
> At what age did you start researching retirement communities?
> At what age did you move into a retirement community?



Not on my list of priorities.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2015)

None of the above


----------



## Falcon (Feb 12, 2015)

It's up toYOU....yourself.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds as if somebody is doing a little age related research to me!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 12, 2015)

If so, it would be nice if they had said so at the start.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 12, 2015)

However I will answer, and say .... never entered my head.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2015)

ashg said:


> At what age did you start thinking about retirement communities?
> At what age did you start researching retirement communities?
> At what age did you move into a retirement community?



We looked into them, probably at about age 50, then decided to take out a Long Term Care Insurance policy.  The good ones seem to be ridiculously expensive, and sitting around all day listening to old Seniors telling stories about all their various "ailments" would quickly become depressing.  We would much rather try to stay in our own home, and pay someone to come in and help with the cooking, cleaning, basic care, etc.


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 12, 2015)

for me and mine hopefully never


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 12, 2015)

Someday, perhaps. It would be quieter than where we are living now. Actually, we'd would rather be around folks our own age than the much younger ones that move in here.


----------



## Lon (Feb 12, 2015)

At what age did you start thinking about retirement communities?--45

At what age did you start researching retirement communities?   -- 55  

At what age did you move into a retirement community?            -- 59


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2015)

I plan to stay in my own home.  Couldn't afford to move to a retirement community even if I wanted to, which I don't.  I think doing that just further isolates seniors from the mainstream of life, anyway.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2015)

I do too butterfly, unless it's an exceptional place (expensive too) I guess.  I hope I get to pass away in my own bed, before I need anyone to be there with me.  I just want to remain as independent as possible for as long as I can, hah, who the heck doesn't


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

I love our home and location and wouldn't move unless forced to by illness or alzheimers.  I do think if husband dies first though that I'd feel too isolated and lonely here and would get too depressed.


----------



## martyguy (Feb 14, 2015)

I've decided that I'm going to think ageless and act ageless; and live and be active until the end.  No rocking chair or retirement community for me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2015)

martyguy said:


> I've decided that I'm going to think ageless and act ageless; and live and be active until the end.  No rocking chair or retirement community for me.



Welcome Marty.  How 'bout meeting us where we all start?  That way we know you're here and we all get to say hi and welcome...You'll love it here!  https://www.seniorforums.com/forumdisplay.php/15-Introductions


----------

